# introducing Bribery!-new pics Apr-07



## twitch

so i have a new rat coming home a week or two! his name is Bribery and there is a story behind it of course. but first the pics!
 bribery 1

bribery 2

(sorry i couldn't post tehm directly but this is what the breeder gave me)

if you can't tell from the pictures he's a blue rex veriberk. he looks so SOFT! i can't wait to cuddle him! 

but to the story of his name. on st. patty's day i had a bit of a party at my new apartment (it turned out only one person actually showed up that said they were going to). and then one of the other people that was suppose to show called and said she'd come pick us up and take us back to her place to party but she was only coming if i came too. well the guy had this crush on the caller so when i said really didn't want to go he asked if i could be bought... now i have my new squishy in the making boy! the guy has promised to pay for the needed neutering, (costing between $80-90. though a couple days later he found that i could have been bought with his cool pants too.. i like this arrangement better! *grins*) which i could never had afforded. its one thing to use the vet fund for needed operations like a tumors or medications but another to pay for an operation simply because i want a boy instead of another female. but i don't pay for so i'm taking advantage and getting the rat! 

i'm so excited to see bribery! and can't wait until he can go in with the girls. there's so many important things i can't for with him now! so much to look forward to. him coming home, him getting the operation, him intro-ing with the girls, him getting big enough to go in big cage, him becoming a squish... so exciting! and after the day i had today finally getting the reply from the breeder with his pics made everything so much better! 

....an twix is chewing her rope down... *shakes head* well i love them anyway and i'm still excited for the new baby! *grins*


----------



## twitch

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

ok, so the pictures aren't working... give me some time and i'lll fix it. either by getting my own once he gets home or getting the breeder to post the pics online somewhere. sorry about that


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

Looking forward to seeing him, he sounds absolutely gorge!

BTW, you know there are free photo hosting sites out there, don't you? Photobucket being the main one that springs to mind.


----------



## twitch

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

i know but i don't have him yet to take pictures of him. all i have is the pictures that the breeder sent of him through email and for some reason they don't want to save to my comp and their url doesn't want to work. but i'll have pictures of him as soon as i can


----------



## twitch

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

Fixed it! i just needed to use a different browser to copy the pictures. 
he's 3 and half weeks in these photos.i know the quality isn't great but i'll make sure to steal the digi cam when he gets home and take lots more then to post. 



















his surgery is scheduled for april 23. then 2 weeks after that he'll be able to meet the girls and by that time he'll be too big to get through the bars in the cage too.


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

Awwww!! Look at his little tail! Wudgy wudgy!


----------



## fallinstar

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

aww cute story and even cuter ratty


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

Very cute! Hehe


----------



## twitch

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

thanks!


----------



## reachthestars

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

hehe, I can't wait to choose which of his sisters I'm taking! Blue babies! *bounce*


----------



## Nazarath

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

aawww love him! love the name too, how did you come up with that?? aaaww i just can't over the cuteness


----------



## twitch

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

the story of his name is in the very first post. i figured after the way i got him Bribery was the best name i could give him


----------



## twitch

*Re: introducing Bribery!*

new pictures! he's now 6 weeks and i have one more week to go before my uncle brings him home. but look at how cute he's becoming! well...more so anyway... 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Poppyseed

OMG! He's ADORABLE D:


----------



## twitch

ain't he though! i can't wait to get him home! *grins like a fool*


----------



## KayRatz

What a cutie! x]


----------

